# Salary Package Advice- is it enough??



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi everyone!! Hoping to get some your advice on the offer I have received for a Dubai company called /SNIP/. I have already signed the Offer of Employment but am having second thoughts due to a few clauses in the contract such as Non Competiton Clause (2 years) and if I resign or my contract is terminated up to 12 months, I have to repay them certain costs. I understand this is the norm in Dubai but I believe I should only be liable to repay costs within the 6 months probation period, not 12 months.

I'd like to know if the salary I am offered is really worth it for my experience & age and will make my final decision on this.


I am a 26 year old female with a British University BA Degree. I also have 4 years experience in London. I have recently received an offer for a Merchandise Executive position at their head office and it is as follows: (private sector company)

Total Salary all inclusive: 14000 AED
Housing Allowance: 4200 AED
Transport Allowance: 1400 AED
Basic Salary: 8400 AED

Private Medical Insurance provided
30 days annual leave after 6 months probation period.
1 Return Flight per year

I'd like to get your opinions as to whether this will be enough? I am not looking for an extravagant lifestyle but want to live comfortably, either get a studio or flatshare around Dubai Marina and hopefully be able to save some money monthly as well. Will this be possible on the salary they are offering me?


Thanks a lot. Would appreciate your comments and help!


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

As a newbie to Dubai myself I can only gauge it on my own salary and your offer looks very low to me, especially someone as qualified as yourself.

You will struggle for anything in Dubai marina for 50K aed per year, even a flat share.

The travel allowance would pay for your taxis or maybe even a small car but you might struggle. 

your salary works out about £1400 gbp per month so you have to think would you be able to live off that, you probably will but there wont be a great deal left to save each month.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Shaneli said:


> Hi everyone!! Hoping to get some your advice on the offer I have received for a Dubai company called Boutique 1. I have already signed the Offer of Employment but am having second thoughts due to a few clauses in the contract such as Non Competiton Clause (2 years) and if I resign or my contract is terminated up to 12 months, I have to repay them certain costs. I understand this is the norm in Dubai but I believe I should only be liable to repay costs within the 6 months probation period, not 12 months. I'd like to know if the salary I am offered is really worth it for my experience & age and will make my final decision on this. I am a 26 year old female with a British University BA Degree. I also have 4 years experience in London. I have recently received an offer for a Merchandise Executive position at their head office and it is as follows: (private sector company) Total Salary all inclusive: 14000 AED Housing Allowance: 4200 AED Transport Allowance: 1400 AED Basic Salary: 8400 AED Private Medical Insurance provided 30 days annual leave after 6 months probation period. 1 Return Flight per year I'd like to get your opinions as to whether this will be enough? I am not looking for an extravagant lifestyle but want to live comfortably, either get a studio or flatshare around Dubai Marina and hopefully be able to save some money monthly as well. Will this be possible on the salary they are offering me? Thanks a lot. Would appreciate your comments and help!


Way to low!


----------



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for your response.

Having discussed this with someone else who currently lives there, I was told that this salary is a good start in Dubai and I broke down costs as below:

Studio- 6000 AED
Food/Living - 6000 AED
Possible Savings - 2000 AED

Is this doable?
From the responses I am getting, looks like I might be right in re-thinking about taking the offer. I did try to increase it to 15000 AED but they couldn't even do that.

What would be a good starting salary for someone with my experience and education so I can base it on that? My experience is not within banking or high paid jobs as such... but rather within Merchandising in Retail group head offices. In the UK, my salary was 28k so this is still an increase from that. Having said that, I don't want to sell myself short and regret it as i know how complicated it is to get out of contracts once you begin work in the UAE.


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

6000 for a studio is quite low I think you'll be looking more around 8000 for a small studio. 6k for food and living is doable but you wouldn't be able to do much socialising with that or partying. It all depends on the lifestyle you want


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think realistically in the sector your job is in you want 12500 aed per month salary plus a living allowance. 
Dubai may be tax free but certain things like clothes and going out drinking can be quite expensive.


----------



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for your responses!

Definitely looks like I need to reconsider the offer of employment I've signed. Although they have started the visa process, I can still retract as I am not yet in Dubai and haven't signed the Labour Contract yet.

I'll email them and explain that from the research I have been doing, I believe the salary offered is quite low.


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

They can't finalise your visa until your actually in the country and in their employment anyway so if you decide to decline the job there shouldn't be a problem. 

It all comes down to your decision. 
Good luck


----------



## ilen (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks lw2304! I also forgot to mention I don't drive at the moment so will be using public transport...that might cut some costs too!


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

Taxis over here are very very cheap so quite possibly depending where your work would be in relation to where you live


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

You could live here quite easily on that, but you won't be in the Marina.


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

As a teacher, I'm on a similar package.

It is certainly livable - although with the price increases in the Marina you may be struggling a little - though I would still imagine you could flat-share with someone for about 50-55k a year.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

But as a teacher you get free housing + dewa and probably even the internet/tv package, no?

So your package is actually approximately 14K + all the above, which gives you an overall package value of 20+K, depending on where the housing is.

Our lovely lady here has to pay for everything out of pocket. She *can* do it, by finding an inexpensive flat share for 4K a month somewhere, spend another 3K a month, add another 2K for transit and save the rest. But it's a very tight lifestyle. Not being able to drive makes it more complicated as you either spend a fortune on taxi fares or tie yourself to living right by the metro (is her office by the metro?). 



bennyboy said:


> As a teacher, I'm on a similar package.
> 
> It is certainly livable - although with the price increases in the Marina you may be struggling a little - though I would still imagine you could flat-share with someone for about 50-55k a year.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know why people are saying its going to be tough. Honestly, its do-able and it wont be tight at all if you're not looking for an extravagant lifestyle. 

You could easily get a studio flat in the JLT area for around 5,000/month. In order to get something cheaper you could move a bit further such as Motor City, Sports City or some place. Studio in Dubai |Marina could range from 6,000/month to 8,000/month depending on the building. 

If you cook at home. Food would come out at about a 1,000/month. 

As for the car. You would probably be looking at a Toyota Corolla, Honda Civic or VW Jetta all of these can be leased at around a 1,000/month. In fact, with Corolla they usually have a deal where the down payment is a 1,000 and you pay a 1,000 per month as well. With a new car you get maintenance coverage for the first 3 years (usually)

TV/Internet would be about 600ish. Could be cheaper as well if you wanted.

Electricity and Water would be around a 1,000

You could add about another 600ish/month for fuel.

so, that's 9,200. Make it an even 10,000 (considering you opt for the JLT studio and keep some money aside for car tires and other misc. expenses.). You still have 4,000 left over every month. You could either save this or go partying and shopping. That's entirely up to you. 

Yes, the package may be low. However, its a decent start and its sufficient for one person. 

Honestly speaking, I don't think you'll be saving much unless you really really wanted to. Eating out, drinking, and socializing tends to be a bit on the expensive side in Dubai. However, with this package you should be able to manage a decent lifestyle. If you want to save then you'd probably have to cut down on these things a bit.

Get some UAE experience and your market value will increase!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

uberkoen said:


> Get some UAE experience and your market value will increase!


Maybe in a certain sector but I don't think this applies to all fields. 

Most Western employers understand how business is conducted here - many projects are managed poorly, things will get done 'inshallah'. I myself have been part of projects which would take 2-3 months back home but take over a year to complete here.

To the OP - I think most people suggesting to be cautious with that package are correct. It can certainly be done but it'll be struggle and you'll need to train yourself to live a simpler lifestyle. Understand that when you live in places like JLT or Marina, there aren't really cheap grocery/food options around. we live in the Marina and even though we could drive a bit further to get our groceries from Carrefour but we always end up going to Waitrose for convenience. It's easy to fall into the convenience factor here - specially if you don't drive.

Same goes for restaurants - A naan bread at an indian restaurant would cost you 1-2 aed in the old dubai but anywhere near the Marina area, it'll cost you 6-10 aed. 

Also keep in mind the start up cost - if you do take the offer and come over, confirm if they'll assist you with the initial cost eg: deposit for apartment, real estate agent fees, dewa deposit, DU/Etisalat deposit etc. All that can add up in the first 6 months and you realize that you spend the rest of the year, if not more, catching up.

Personally, unless you are getting a fairly large pay increase (before taxes), I wouldn't consider moving here. If you are just looking for an adventure and to try something new - then go for it. Nothing wrong with trying something new - just bring patience and a great attitude


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Apartments near/on public transport command a premium. Public transport in Dubai is nothing like what you would find in a major city in the UK.

For you to use public transport you would need to live very close to the stop. Walking any distance in the summer (40+ degrees C - something over 100F) brings most people out in significant sweat.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

That's definitely do-able. But if you think you can find a better offer elsewhere, you should by all means pursue.

As for the contract you mentioned, it's pretty standard contract.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I didn't see this questions...what part of town is your work going to be?


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

don't be confused. 
I remember when I got my recent offer I asked for couple of more thousands, the company refused and said that they are paying me the max.

Once I rejected the offer, they re-offered me with a higher salary. so try to play that game, 2000 DHS extra won't make them broke.

and if they are interested, they will re-offer.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

ilen said:


> Hi everyone!! Hoping to get some your advice on the offer I have received for a Dubai company called /SNIP/. I have already signed the Offer of Employment but am having second thoughts due to a few clauses in the contract such as Non Competiton Clause (2 years) and if I resign or my contract is terminated up to 12 months, I have to repay them certain costs. I understand this is the norm in Dubai but I believe I should only be liable to repay costs within the 6 months probation period, not 12 months.
> 
> I'd like to know if the salary I am offered is really worth it for my experience & age and will make my final decision on this.
> 
> ...



You won't have a easy life on that package. Housing will eat up most; transport the rest. Better stay where you are.


----------



## CHFIII (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't know if the OP is still reading but getting top dollar next year may not be as important for a 26 year old as it would be for those of with twenty more years of experience. At the start of a career what is international experience worth? Single, no kids, any debts? 

The younger you are the more you gave to carefully assess the future value of this role and the experience. Increased responsibility? Dealing with the low or high end of the market sector? Those are the questions I'd be encouraging one of my young employees to think over in my role as a mentor and advisor. Then I'd take off the 'boss hat' and point out that a single 26 year old probably has a window of opportunity to do something because they feel like it. Time has a way of adding a lot of more complicated considerations like spouse's opinion (sadly spouses tend to come with one of those), kids (can't really chain them in the yard or drop them at a kennel), property..... Blah blah blah.

26? This is not just a money question, look at it from all sides and balance the various factors in terms of what matters to you. Not many old folks out there talking about how glad they are that they never tried anything new. Have a little fun.


----------

